# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Ritenuta d'acconto per prestazione occasionali..come funziona?

## albamao

Salve,
vi chiedo di aiutarmi a capire come funziona la ritenuta d'acconto in particolare per la mia situazione:
prima di aprire la partita IVA e capire se ne vale la pena, l'azienda per cui collaboro ha pensato di pagare le mie prestazioni da consulente tramite ritenuta d'acconto.
Volevo capire:
1) quanto è il limite di cifra lorda superata la quale non è possibile più fare ritenute d'acconto e dè necessario scegliere o l'assunzione o la partita IVA? (loro mi hanno accennato dovrebbe essere di 5000 euro)
2) su quanto versato dovrei pagare una tassazione o no? a quanto ammonta esattamente supponendo di raggiungere i 5000 euro sopracitati?
3) ci sono delle trattenute per l' INPS?
4) a fine anno nella dichiarazione dei redditi vanno contteggiate e spostano qualcosa?
5) nel caso dello stato di occupazione/disoccupazione vale quanto detto per la partita IVA cioè che fino a 5000 euro lordi si mantiene lo stato di disoccupazione?
Grazie

----------


## Niccolò

> ... l'azienda per cui collaboro ha pensato di pagare le mie prestazioni da consulente tramite ritenuta d'acconto...

  Bella iniziativa, il cliente decide l'inquadramento del consulente :Confused:  
Dipende dalla tua professione, ma da quanto scrivi, dubito possa trattarsi di prestazione occasionale.

----------


## albamao

> Bella iniziativa, il cliente decide l'inquadramento del consulente 
> Dipende dalla tua professione, ma da quanto scrivi, dubito possa trattarsi di prestazione occasionale.

  Pardòn, forse mi sono spiegato male..l'azienda per cui collaborerò abreve è uno studio di consulenza e servizi ad aziende terze, son loro ad aver previsto inizialmente (ma sotto mia richiesta altrimenti avrebbero preferito subito la partita IVA) di pagarmi con ritenuta d'acconto per lavori che svolgerò a nome loro per le suddette aziende terze.
Sarebbe effettivamente una serie di prestazioni occasionali come consulente tecnico per la sicurezza. Perchè dici di dubitare che possano trattarsi di prestazioni occasionali?

----------


## ilariuccia

> Ce ne fossero come te!Grazie per l'appoggio, infatti di tutto abbiam parlato tranne che delle mei lecite domande..

  Ciao albamao...
La somma lorda che ti hanno detto e' giusta , 5000 euro, ma questo non vuol dire che al suo superamento non puoi piu' fare ritenute d' acconto, ma che da quel momento scattano una serie di obblighi tra cui l'iscrizione alla Gestione Separata inps, quindi l'assoggetamento a contribuzione della parte eccedente i 5000 euro.

----------


## albamao

> Ciao albamao...
> La somma lorda che ti hanno detto e' giusta , 5000 euro, ma questo non vuol dire che al suo superamento non puoi piu' fare ritenute d' acconto, ma che da quel momento scattano una serie di obblighi tra cui l'iscrizione alla Gestione Separata inps, quindi l'assoggetamento a contribuzione della parte eccedente i 5000 euro.

  Capito. quindi effettivamente fino a quei 5000 posso agire senza dover fare versamenti INPS nè altro, poi superati quelli devo per forza fare una gestione separata per una posizione INPS e sottostare ad altri obblighi. (immagino tasse ecc),; ho capito bene?
Per quanto riguarda la disoccupazione vedo che non hai risposto, immagino non lo sappia neanche tu.

----------


## ilariuccia

> Capito. quindi effettivamente fino a quei 5000 posso agire senza dover fare versamenti INPS nè altro, poi superati quelli devo per forza fare una gestione separata per una posizione INPS e sottostare ad altri obblighi. (immagino tasse ecc),; ho capito bene?
> Per quanto riguarda la disoccupazione vedo che non hai risposto, immagino non lo sappia neanche tu.

  Per la disoccupazione io so che tale status non si perde nel momenti in cui nell'anno non si supera un reddito di 8000 euro. Non so se e' a questo che ti riferivi... 
Per il discorso Inps hai capito bene.
Per quanto riguarda le tasse superati i 5000 non so esattamente come funzioni, aspetta che ti risponda qualcuno piu' esperto.

----------


## albamao

> Per la disoccupazione io so che tale status non si perde nel momenti in cui nell'anno non si supera un reddito di 8000 euro. Non so se e' a questo che ti riferivi... 
> Per il discorso Inps hai capito bene.
> Per quanto riguarda le tasse superati i 5000 non so esattamente come funzioni, aspetta che ti risponda qualcuno piu' esperto.

  Grazie, verificherò con il centro per l'impiego per lo stato di disoccupazione.
Per le tasse aspetterò uno ancora più esperto (ma spero la cosa non coincida con meno disponibile)  di te.
Grazie ancora!

----------


## soleluna2588

> Capito. quindi effettivamente fino a quei 5000 posso agire senza dover fare versamenti INPS nè altro, poi superati quelli devo per forza fare una gestione separata per una posizione INPS e sottostare ad altri obblighi. (immagino tasse ecc),; ho capito bene?
> Per quanto riguarda la disoccupazione vedo che non hai risposto, immagino non lo sappia neanche tu.

  allora per la disoccupazione in quanto lavoratore autonomo non puoi superare  4800,00 annui e questo anche se hai la partita iva e l'attività non deve essere svolta per più di 8 mesi. Ma questo dipende anche da regione e regione quindi ti devi informare col tuo centro per l'impiego.
Per le tasse si paga in proporzione al reddito se pensi di non superare compensi per  30000,00 puoi optare per il regime dei minimi ed in tal caso si paga il 20% di irpef sul reddito conseguito inoltre ti devi iscrivere alla tua cassa di previdenza o in alternativa alla gestione separata inps e si paga il 27% circa sul reddito conseguito.
chiaro?

----------


## albamao

> allora per la disoccupazione in quanto lavoratore autonomo non puoi superare  4800,00 annui e questo anche se hai la partita iva e l'attività non deve essere svolta per più di 8 mesi. Ma questo dipende anche da regione e regione quindi ti devi informare col tuo centro per l'impiego.
> Per le tasse si paga in proporzione al reddito se pensi di non superare compensi per  30000,00 puoi optare per il regime dei minimi ed in tal caso si paga il 20% di irpef sul reddito conseguito inoltre ti devi iscrivere alla tua cassa di previdenza o in alternativa alla gestione separata inps e si paga il 27% circa sul reddito conseguito.
> chiaro?

  Chiarissimo, ma se non sbaglio tu ti riferisci all'eventualità di una partita IVA (opzione che sceglierei a seguire); la mia domanda inziale riguardava la semplice ritenuta d'acconto, di cui non conosco la modalità di tassazione e di convivenza con l'indennità di disoccupazione. 
Poi mi chiedo si può lavorare a ritenuta d'acconto senza stipulare un vero e proprio contratto con l'azienda ma una semplice lettera di incarico, o è necessario instaurare una forma di collaborazione ben definita (Co.Co.pro ad esempio)?

----------


## fram

> Chiarissimo, ma se non sbaglio tu ti riferisci all'eventualità di una partita IVA (opzione che sceglierei a seguire); la mia domanda inziale riguardava la semplice ritenuta d'acconto, di cui non conosco la modalità di tassazione e di convivenza con l'indennità di disoccupazione. 
> Poi mi chiedo si può lavorare a ritenuta d'acconto senza stipulare un vero e proprio contratto con l'azienda ma una semplice lettera di incarico, o è necessario instaurare una forma di collaborazione ben definita (Co.Co.pro ad esempio)?

  Provo a spiegarti
per quanto riguarda la tassazione le prestazioni occasionali concorreranno alla formazione del tuo reddito annuale (si sommeranno qundi agli altri redditi che percepisci, compresa l'indenità di disoccupazione) e saranno tassati secondo gli scaglioni IRPEF in vigore. Nel tuo caso non dovresti superare la soglia del 23%. Alle tasse così calcolate si sottrarranno le ritenute d'acconto (si chiamano così perchè sono un acconto sulle tasse che dovrai pagare) da te subite ed eventuali altri oneri e se del caso dovrai pagare la differenza. 
La prestazione occasionale è tale se non assume la forma di continuità. Per presunzione si considera tale una prestazione che superi i 5000 euri annui ed i 30 giorni (se ricordo bene) lavorativi. Superata tale presunzione non resta che un contratto (a progetto o di assunzione) oppure ti apri una Partita Iva. 
Spero di esserti stato di aiuto :Wink:  
Un saluto 
Antonio

----------


## albamao

> Provo a spiegarti
> per quanto riguarda la tassazione le prestazioni occasionali concorreranno alla formazione del tuo reddito annuale (si sommeranno qundi agli altri redditi che percepisci, compresa l'indenità di disoccupazione) e saranno tassati secondo gli scaglioni IRPEF in vigore. Nel tuo caso non dovresti superare la soglia del 23%. Alle tasse così calcolate si sottrarranno le ritenute d'acconto (si chiamano così perchè sono un acconto sulle tasse che dovrai pagare) da te subite ed eventuali altri oneri e se del caso dovrai pagare la differenza. 
> La prestazione occasionale è tale se non assume la forma di continuità. Per presunzione si considera tale una prestazione che superi i 5000 euri annui ed i 30 giorni (se ricordo bene) lavorativi. Superata tale presunzione non resta che un contratto (a progetto o di assunzione) oppure ti apri una Partita Iva. 
> Spero di esserti stato di aiuto 
> Un saluto 
> Antonio

  Grazie Antonio (e a tutti gli altri), siete stati davvero chiarissimi. ora ho capito perfettamente la cosa, grazie ancora!

----------


## demu85

Ciao A tutti
chiedo scusa in anticipo se le risposte alle mie domande sono già nel forum, ma non le ho trovate. avrei bisogno di alcune informazioni sulla ritenuta d'acconto:
-come faccio a dichiarare di aver percepito dei compensi per prestazioni occasionali (contando che sono un dipendente)? l'unico modo è fare il 730?
-nel caso non facessi il 730 cosa succede? incorro in qualche sanzione per non aver dichiarato di percepire, oltre al mio reddito da dipendente, anche un reddito per prestazioni occasionali?
-cosa implica l'aumento del reddito? maggiori imposte (anche se rimango circa nella stessa fascia di reddito, dato che le prestazioni occasionali non saranno molto alte)?
-nel caso dovessi fare il 730, cosa darò al commercialista? copia della ritenuta d'acconto fornita al mio "cliente"?
-se non sbaglio il tetto massimo è di 5000 euro/annui circa; ma questo massimale e da intendersi comprensivo di iva o i 5000 euro indicano il reddito netto che percepisco io?
grazie a tutti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao A tutti
> chiedo scusa in anticipo se le risposte alle mie domande sono già nel forum, ma non le ho trovate. avrei bisogno di alcune informazioni sulla ritenuta d'acconto:
> -come faccio a dichiarare di aver percepito dei compensi per prestazioni occasionali (contando che sono un dipendente)? l'unico modo è fare il 730?
> -nel caso non facessi il 730 cosa succede? incorro in qualche sanzione per non aver dichiarato di percepire, oltre al mio reddito da dipendente, anche un reddito per prestazioni occasionali?
> -cosa implica l'aumento del reddito? maggiori imposte (anche se rimango circa nella stessa fascia di reddito, dato che le prestazioni occasionali non saranno molto alte)?
> -nel caso dovessi fare il 730, cosa darò al commercialista? copia della ritenuta d'acconto fornita al mio "cliente"?
> -se non sbaglio il tetto massimo è di 5000 euro/annui circa; ma questo massimale e da intendersi comprensivo di iva o i 5000 euro indicano il reddito netto che percepisco io?
> grazie a tutti

  Risposte tutte positive; il tetto massimo di 5000 euro/annui è da intendersi al lordo (che c'entra l'iva?? non c'è l'iva....) quindi non il netto percepito.

----------


## Studium

> La prestazione occasionale è tale se non assume la forma di continuità. Per presunzione si considera tale una prestazione che superi i 5000 euri annui ed i 30 giorni (se ricordo bene) lavorativi. Superata tale presunzione non resta che un contratto (a progetto o di assunzione) oppure ti apri una Partita Iva.

  Non propriamente. I 5.000 euri e i 30 giorni servono a distinguere le cosiddette mini co.co.co. (ovvero un rapporto parasubordinato speciale, con coordinamento tra committente e lavoratore), non il lavoro autonomo occasionale (che è e resta autonomo, svolto in proprio senza coordinamento), i requisiti del quale non sono definiti: è occasionale se non è abituale, il che è tutto da provare in sede di controllo.  
I 5.000 euri valgono invece, in caso di lavoro autonomo occasionale, quale limite superato il quale scatta l'obbligo di versamento alla gestione separata. 
Ciao

----------


## demu85

> Risposte tutte positive; il tetto massimo di 5000 euro/annui è da intendersi al lordo (che c'entra l'iva?? non c'è l'iva....) quindi non il netto percepito.

  Scusami, mi sono espresso male, intendevo se i 5000 erano lordi o netti. quindi se non ho capito male se in un anno emetto una ritenuta di 5000 euro (4000 di compenso e 1000 di trattenuta che mi verrà applicata) ho già raggiunto il tetto massimo, giusto?
grazie ancora per la risposta. 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusami, mi sono espresso male, intendevo se i 5000 erano lordi o netti. quindi se non ho capito male se in un anno emetto una ritenuta di 5000 euro (4000 di compenso e 1000 di trattenuta che mi verrà applicata) ho già raggiunto il tetto massimo, giusto?
> grazie ancora per la risposta. 
> Ciao

  Se la ritenuta è di 1.000, il compenso è di 5.000; è l'assegno che è di 4.000. 
ciao

----------


## gianfranco1

Mi inserisco nella discussione. L'iscrizione alla gestione separata deve farla direttamente il lavoratore o il committente per conto del lavoratore? Stessa domanda sui versamenti: li fa il committente per conto del lavoratore?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi inserisco nella discussione. L'iscrizione alla gestione separata deve farla direttamente il lavoratore o il committente per conto del lavoratore? Stessa domanda sui versamenti: li fa il committente per conto del lavoratore?

  Fa tutto il committente.

----------

